# Pinch Dogs



## Tess G (Sep 5, 2012)

I absolutely love these things! I have always used clamps for my glue ups but always have that shift as tighten them, but with these bad boys they seem to make this process a lot easier. I thought they were a little pricey at first but the more I use them the happier I am with that purchase.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

They are pretty handy and on the pricey side. My complaint is that they pull from the side they are used on, and leave puncture holes.








 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those are cool. Just don't know how they work. 
Never seen them before.


----------



## Tess G (Sep 5, 2012)

They are super easy, line up the pieces of wood that you want glue together. I went ahead and line up my pinch dogs into the wood. Nail them in make sure you have a good tight fit. Use the claw pull them back out do your glue, nail the pinch dogs back in an voila, no clamps needed. But they do leave holes in the ends of the wood, I add a 1/2" of wood for the holes and once you have your glue ups are dry you can cut off the holes.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Theresa Gillaspie said:


> They are super easy, line up the pieces of wood that you want glue together. I went ahead and line up my pinch dogs into the wood. Nail them in make sure you have a good tight fit. Use the claw pull them back out do your glue, nail the pinch dogs back in an voila, no clamps needed. But they do leave holes in the ends of the wood, I add a 1/2" of wood for the holes and once you have your glue ups are dry you can cut off the holes.


Thanks. Just don't sound like they would hold tight enough. But if they work, more power to ya.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, but that just don't make sense to put holes in your work. I've used log dogs for holding logs when working on them before, but logs are just logs.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

You're welcome Dom. I'd never heard of these before so I looked them up and posted the link while I was at it.

I suppose they have their place and purpose in the shop although not for fine work.

For instance, they might come in handy for gluing up a new bench top.

I'm pretty picky but I wouldn't care if I had a few holes on the bottom of a bench top.

Seems like they'd be just the ticket for some things.


----------

